# Light color cedar siding stain?



## meatcleaver (Mar 9, 2016)

I have a client who has a house with cedar siding. They want the house stained with a solid color stain but they want it a light color. Something in the cream or almond tones. The color of the wood right now is that traditional cedar brown color. Looks like its always had transparent stain on it. Is there any negative aspects to staining cedar a light color like cream? Most of the siding is in fair shape but on one end I will have to replace some of it. I know it will have to be washed very well. I just don't have much experience with cedar. Will it be possible to make this look good?


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

You should have no problem is you use a full coat of tinted oil primer then use a Waterborner solid stain.


----------



## meatcleaver (Mar 9, 2016)

What is waterborner stain? Is it water based or oil? Does the primer or stain need to be sprayed? Thanks for the help


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

I always like to spray and brush my first coat of Woodscapes or Arborcoat. Second coat can be sprayed. In my area everyone is shying away from oil primer (VOC laws are tough in NY) and just going 2 coats of stain.


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> You should have no problem is you use a full coat of tinted oil primer then use a Waterborner solid stain.


Wait, solid stain over oil primer?:blink:

You either oil it and paint over or strip and brighten that cedar and put one coat of solid stain on top. I've never heard of solid stain over oil primer...maybe I'm wrong though.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

meatcleaver said:


> What is waterborner stain? Is it water based or oil? Does the primer or stain need to be sprayed? Thanks for the help


An example would be BM Arborcoat solid which is an 100% acrylic waterborne stain, which is water cleanup.
Neither needs to be sprayed but they can be. If spraying, the first coat should be back brushed or rolled to work it in. Always work 3-5 boards laterally end to end to avoid laps.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

DynaPLLC said:


> Wait, solid stain over oil primer?:blink:
> 
> You either oil it and paint over or strip and brighten that cedar and put one coat of solid stain on top. I've never heard of solid stain over oil primer...maybe I'm wrong though.


I didn't get the :blink: DynaPLLC?
Yes oil primer and waterborne solid stain by BM Arborcoat.
Nothing beat oil primer for exterior painting.


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> I didn't get the :blink: DynaPLLC?
> Yes oil primer and waterborne solid stain by BM Arborcoat.
> Nothing beat oil primer for exterior painting.


what are the benefits of the Arborcoat stain over oil primer instead of a high quality exterior paint over the oil primer?

For the record I'm not being sarcastic I've just never heard of it.
I always put stain straight on bare wood or paint over primed surfaces but never did stain over primer. I'm open to constructive criticism and I'm more than willing to learn new things though...

OP, I suggest looking at the TWP 100 series cape cod gray finish and see if the owners like it. It's more of a semi solid being higher in solids than the rest of the colors.

If 2 coats are desired, they recommend a wet on wet application for best results.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

DynaPLLC said:


> what are the benefits of the Arborcoat stain over oil primer instead of a high quality exterior paint over the oil primer?
> 
> For the record I'm not being sarcastic I've just never heard of it.
> I always put stain straight on bare wood or paint over primed surfaces but never did stain over primer. I'm open to constructive criticism and I'm more than willing to learn new things though...
> ...


Hi DynaPLLC! No criticism 
First Oil primer will give a better grip to the old paint and bare wood, second the new paint or solid waterborne stain will have better bonding to an oil primer than bonding on paint or stain. Third oil primer will eliminate wood and nail rust from bleeding, fourth when painting over primer you will get a better sheen and color. 
I do reprime all pre-prime woods with oil, I don't trust pre-prime wood that come out from manufactures these days.
Trust me this way will give you a longer paint life.
Hope this help


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Premier, I agree on all aspects with what you said because I've done it for years and I know the benefits of a primer . I was not debating wether or not a primer is a good choice. I was surprised why anyone would go to the extent of priming a whole house then instead of paint use stain, when you can easily apply just a coat or two of stain.

I can see at least a couple benefits doing it this way:

You save time
You have your stain penetrate the fibers of the wood instead of the oil primer.
You eliminate any adhesion problems you might have between the oil primer and water stain.
Water stain alone is more flexible than the oil primer making it ideal to apply directly on the wood.
Water or high quality oil stain has excellent color retention by itself, no need for an oil primer.



Now let me tell you. If I was to do my house and it was bare cedar I could think of two ways to finish it.

If I have a stretch of good weather, I'd use a long oil to penetrate those fibers for days , then use BM Aura on top.

If I was to stain it, I'd shoot some TWP or other high quality stain straight on the clean cedar. 

But I would never think of using something like Arborcoat over oil primer. 
That's just me. 

Sorry if I cluttered the thread with all this I just wanted to have some things clarified but in the same time I didn't want to get in a debate .


----------

